# Ridgid Max RM200



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm planning on purchasing a secondary camera system. I'm looking to do 3"-6" with this particular setup. I also want something that has an easier time passing multiple 4" fittings. I'm leaning towards the RM200 and a CS-6. I may get a CS-65 if I decide to keep the unit for myself, and then I'd give my mechanic my CS-1000. I'm also planning on purchasing a Scout to round out this system. My question is does anyone here have in the field experience with this set up ? If so, how does it handle as far as pushing distance and passing multiple fittings? Is it bright enough in 4"-6" lines? I think someone here suggested I buy the mini instead, maybe gear junkie. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I am hoping to demo one next week, waiting for the rep to call me back.

I have heard somebody on the Ridgid site has one and loves it and hates it at the same time.

Was thinking this with a cs6 might be the ticket for me.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend a RM200. Lighting sucks in 6" and is barely tolerable in 4". You'll see roots but can miss cracks and mistake fittings for holes in pipe. This may seem minor for some people but I really like ridgid star guides and ball guides for the mini. The ball guide for the rm200 is overengineered and there is no star guide. 

Also the push rod is changing and the new version is 165'(I think) while the mini is 200'. You may not ever push 200' but that'll help if you need it it to be retermed......my mini is currently 173'. If I had the RM200, it would be 148' which for me would cause me to need a new push rod. 200 for a reterm or 2k for a new push rod. 

I really like the mini. Did an inspection today 88' out through a 1-1/2" galv vent. Super easy push. Next inspection was through a 2-1/2" cleanout.....I chose the mini over the full size because I can use the star guide to lift the camera and get a better picture then the full size with no guide.

The scout....I have it and use it primarily for sonde locating and it works great. It doesn't have directional arrows but that has never been an issue for me. 

The CS6.....I have it and love this monitor. I wouldn't ever buy a CS65 because I don't ever type on the videos. Buy one now and you get the battery set for free.

I recommend to call AJ Coleman and talk to Kirk. Tell him Ben from Cali sent you and he'll treat you right.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Ben. About a year or so ago my Ridgid rep told me to go with a mini over the RM200. I prefer to listen to actual guys in the field over my rep though. So the lighting is terrible? That sounds like a deal breaker. I really need a camera that can make multiple bends in a 4" line. It's real tough with the full size SeeSnake. I'll make my final decision in Indy but you're input means a lot with the amount of inspections you do.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I wouldn't recommend a RM200. Lighting sucks in 6" and is barely tolerable in 4". You'll see roots but can miss cracks and mistake fittings for holes in pipe. This may seem minor for some people but I really like ridgid star guides and ball guides for the mini. The ball guide for the rm200 is overengineered and there is no star guide.
> 
> Also the push rod is changing and the new version is 165'(I think) while the mini is 200'. You may not ever push 200' but that'll help if you need it it to be retermed......my mini is currently 173'. If I had the RM200, it would be 148' which for me would cause me to need a new push rod. 200 for a reterm or 2k for a new push rod.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben. Hope to see you in Indy.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Can't wait to meet all you guys in Indy. 

What the situation where you have trouble going through bends? Pipe material? Number of bends?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

DishSoap and water is your best friend when the going gets tough


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

dang I was really hoping to get an RM 200so that I can use it for washing machine drainsso it looks like I'm going to have to get a mini again since I sold my other one and then a micro or something


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Can't wait to meet all you guys in Indy.
> 
> 
> 
> What the situation where you have trouble going through bends? Pipe material? Number of bends?



Number of bends. I was inspecting a toilet branch line from the 3rd floor apartment of a 12 story building. Working from the closet bend there was prob 3 or 4 turns in close secession to one another before the stack. The full size see snake had a real hard time making it through.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep that's always a tough one. I like to use murphy's oil soap because it doesn't foam up.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Yep that's always a tough one. I like to use murphy's oil soap because it doesn't foam up.



Do you think that I'd have better success with the mini?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That can be super tough no matter what. If you're buying a camera for that single scenario, I'd ask a ridgid rep to do a demo at the site before buying. However there have been times I've used my mini on a line previously cameraed with my full size and the mini was an easier push. Going down a 2" cast iron vent comes to mind. 

Something that has helped me in the past for your situation is to put my mini in a 1-1/2x10' hose. I used the discharge hose from my jet pump but the white spa hose at HD should work. Anyway, I put the camera in and had the head sticking out cause I was using a ball skid. I pushed the entire assembly through the closet bend and poured straight soap down the hose. It really did help with the friction. This was done with a mini and not a full size. 

Another thing I use alot of is towels. I shove a towel into a closet bend, vertical test tee and into a vent(hard to describe the technique) and it really does make a difference on the push. And Hillside is definitely right on about the water. I use as much water as possible and I almost never inspect going forward. All my inspections are coming back.

But something Mark has taught me is sometimes you can't inspect everything.....sometimes there just needs to be a cleanout installed.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with the Sparvision200?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Sparvision200?


Just like anything there are those who it works fine for and those who it gives problems to. My last company just purchased one recently and the first one needed to be sent back within yhe first week and the second one was having problems with the editing software. 
Another local plumbers just went out after 3 months. I saw him at the supply house last week and he had sent the unit out for repairs. At the time he didn't know what was wrong with it other than after 3 months of use he's left without a camera until it gets back.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

One thing about Ridgid, very rarely do you hear about a SeeSnake not working correctly. Mine did have the camera head replaced under warranty though. I still get lines through my screen from time to time when I'm pushing or pulling the rod. Aside from that it's worked very well.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> One thing about Ridgid, very rarely do you hear about a SeeSnake not working correctly. Mine did have the camera head replaced under warranty though. I still get lines through my screen from time to time when I'm pushing or pulling the rod. Aside from that it's worked very well.


Mine actually had the countplus go out the first time I plugged it in. Called up AJ Coleman and talked to Kirk and he overnighted me a new countplus. 4 screws and it was all fixed. Anything can be made at beer 30 on a Friday but the support to get a seesnake fixed is huge!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

About 5 years old and so far no problems with my see snake compact.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Mine actually had the countplus go out the first time I plugged it in. Called up AJ Coleman and talked to Kirk and he overnighted me a new countplus. 4 screws and it was all fixed. Anything can be made at beer 30 on a Friday but the support to get a seesnake fixed is huge!


Oh wait just remembered......I had bought a new countplus because my mini didn't have one. Installed it and it smoked right away. That's when kirk overnighted me a new one.


----------

